# Is beepi a good option for drivers?



## Sam Johnson (May 19, 2015)

Saw a new startup called Beepi that buys and sells newer make, low mileage used cars online. They do their own inspection and warranty and free home pickup for sellers and delivery for buyers.

They were featured on CNBC today and have apparently launched in CA, TX and AZ

Has anyone tried these guys out? Seems like it could be a good alternative to buying new. Do you know if they offer a discount for uber drivers?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Never heard of them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Auto Trader is the major provider of used cars in the U.S. 
Certified used cars are available at dealers, and come with an inspection, new tires, breaks and new cheap auxiliary parts like windshield wipers, etc. 24k to 36k limited guarantee. 
I usually go for the Certified Used cars, but I never figured I would be driving for a TNC when I bought my current car.


----------



## Sam Johnson (May 19, 2015)

Yeah I've been looking at auto trader. That said, it seems like someone like Beepi is going to figure out how to get the home delivery concept right. The 3 month warranty seems to compete somewhat with a certified car from a dealer, but it seems like their pricing is much better


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

After looking at Beepi online it seems like CarMax. 
CarMax takes advantage of people that don't have time to deal with personal sales through Autotrader. CarMax only takes the cream of the crop, and only offers 66% of the value at resale. Beepi and CarMax are for the folks with no time to sell, or the uninformed. 
There is only one business. Separating the money from the people.


----------



## Sam Johnson (May 19, 2015)

That makes sense -- seems like Carmax is the closest competitor (for ex they also do a money back guarantee but beepi's looks to be 10 days instead of carmax's 5). 

Will be interesting to see how beepi's business model evolves since they're moving the whole thing online instead of maintaining the superstores though.

End of the day, if you have the time/knowledge it is cheaper to go private party...but I don't so I might give these guys a shot.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I like to see several cars before I buy. 
Lets see how Beepi works out.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I think it's a good option. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

You need to check the warranty terms when buying CPO if you're going to use it for Uber. For example, Mercedes offers an unlimited mileage warranty on CPO cars... what are the chances it excludes any sort of commercial or for-hire use?


----------

